# no en sé gaire de fonètica



## gvergara

Hola:

Voldria saber quin és l'ús del pronom _en_ en la següent oració. Jo pensava que reemplaçava el "complemento preposicional" "de fonética"; aquest complement, però, ja hi és present... Encara no conec bé l'ús d'aquest pronom, pero tinc l'impressió de que, en català, és possible utilitzar-lo com a antecedent (en francès, normalment, només pot ser utilitzat després del complement que reemplaça)... Em podrieu ajudar? 

_Hola:_
_Doncs mira, personalment no *en* sé gaire *de fonètica*, però jo et puc dir que ..._

Gràcies, Gonzalo


----------



## ernest_

Hola,

A simple vista, diria que la frase és incorrecta per les raons que tu dius. El que em fa dubtar, en aquest cas, és que si elimines el pronom 'en' la frase queda

_...no sé gaire de fonètica..._

que no tinc clar que sigui correcte, perquè hi ha un complement directe introduït per una preposició. Resumint, jo crec que la forma correcta és _no sé gaire fonètica,_ o alternativament _no en sé gaire, de fonètica_ (amb una coma), però no ho puc assegurar al 100%.


----------



## avellanainphilly

Estic d'acord amb l'Ernest. A la frase hi faltaria una coma per indicar la dislocació de "de fonètica".


----------



## gica

Correctes serien:
"No en sé gaire, de fonètica"
"No sé gaire fonètica"


----------



## ampurdan

Estic d'acord amb en/la Gica.


----------



## gvergara

I en aquest caso

A:_ I qui et planxa les camises? També "t'ajuda" la teva dona?
_B:_ És que *jo no en sé*... A més, les dones això ho feu millor._

En aquest cas, suposo que el pronom _en _estaria substituint un infinitiu (_planxar_), però no sabia que allò era possible, em podríeu confirmar això, si us plau? És possible emprar en per substituir infinitius amb d'altres verbs?

A: _Vols anar a la festa?_
B: _*No en vull*. Estic cansat._


----------



## Minebcn

No en se les raons, però en aquest cas et puc dir que l'ús de "en" no és correcte. Les dues alternatives en aquest cas serien:

A: _Vols anar a la festa?
B1: *No vull*. Estic cansat.
__B2: *No hi vull anar*. Estic cansat._


----------



## Elxenc

Minebcn said:


> No en se les raons, però en aquest cas et puc dir que l'ús de "en" no és correcte. Les dues alternatives en aquest cas serien:
> 
> A: _Vols anar a la festa?
> B1: *No vull*. Estic cansat.
> __B2: *No hi vull anar*. Estic cansat._



Puix per a no ser correcta és d'ús ultrafreqüent entre el parlants del dialecte oriental, i aquesta construcció ve reflectida a moltes gramàtiques o cursos de llengua, sobre tot als editats a Barcelona. 
En contes de fer la construcció directa i dir: Jo no sé fonètica; diuen: Jo no en sé, de fonètica. Jo no en vull, de pa; Jo no en sé, de planxar; etc.


----------



## avellanainphilly

gvergara said:


> En aquest cas, suposo que el pronom _en _estaria substituint un infinitiu (_planxar_), però no sabia que allò era possible, em podríeu confirmar això, si us plau?



Hola, gvergara,

No, el pronom 'en' no pot substituir un infinitiu, sinó que substitueix un sintagma introduït per 'de'.
En el teu exemple: 'en' substitueix 'de planxar': 'Jo no en sé, de planxar'.
Com que amb 'voler' no tens la preposició, no pots tenir el pronom 'en'.

I, per cert, les construccions amb dislocació (No en sé, de planxar; no hi vull anar, a la festa) són perfectament correctes.


----------



## gvergara

avellanainphilly said:


> No, el pronom 'en' no pot substituir un infinitiu, sinó que substitueix un sintagma introduït per 'de'.
> En el teu exemple: 'en' substitueix 'de planxar': 'Jo no en sé, de planxar'.


Hola, avellanainphilly:

Hi havia pensat, abans, però estic fent els possibles per arribar a comprendre el mecanisme per mitjà del qual es pot arribar a aquesta estructura. En _Jo no en sé, de planxar_, s'està considerant _planxar _com si fos un substantiu (al mateix nivell de _fonètica_); això és el que no arribo a comprendre ben bé. Si és correcte, llavors també es podria dir "_La mare me *n'*ha dit, *de planxar*_"? Tinc la impressió que sona esgarrifós, això


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola gvergara,

Tens raó. Fa una estona que penso en aquests casos i em sembla que és una cosa força específica del verb 'saber'. No se m'acudeixen altres casos en què puguis fer una cosa semblant (és a dir, dislocar un predicat precedit per 'de' i posar 'en' a la frase principal). Com tu dius, l'exemple 'la mare me n'ha dit, de planxar' no és possible. 
Interessant...


----------



## ACQM

Jo crec que el problema és que "m'ha dit de planxar" ja es esgarrifosa. 

Evidentment la preposició "de" hi ha de convenir: "N'han parlat, de venir" també és possible perquè "parlar de +inf/substantiu" és una estructura correcta. Altres exemples: "Ja me n'adono, d'haver-me equivocat", "Ja en tinc prou, d'escoltar-te", "El Pere se n'ha oblidat, de comprar fruita".


----------

